# The Rose Cottage - paranormal romance - 5 star reviews and on KU



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

When Debra Chase inherits a small house in the rural heart of Devon from an aunt she never knew, she wonders why. But when she moves into The Rose Cottage and begins living a serene new life there, she begins to find out things she never understood before. It turns out that her great-aunt was an artist too, just like herself, and has left sketches scattered all throughout the warm, comfortable rooms.

And -- since Aunt June was a touch clairvoyant too -- might those sketches now be guiding Debra towards a wonderful, bright future?

Read the reviews.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AG,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Many thanks, Betsy.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And thanks as well to everyone who has bought this eBook.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

It already has some good reviews, but more are welcome.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And here's another chance for you to view this tale.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and are looking forward now to the New Year.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Have a wonderful 2015!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I hope that this turns out to be your best year ever.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And read more books ... and stories, of course.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is another look at this one.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

There'll be another Rose Cottage story this year.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, there are 2 to take a look at.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And another. Take a look at the reviews.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of them good.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to read them.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And yet another.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And another. This first story has some great reviews.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Why not sample this story and see if you want to know how it ends?


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

There's also a sequel ... consult my signature.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A third story in the series is due soon.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, there are 2 stories to read.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And here they are again.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

There's quite a twist at the end of this story.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

One of my stories is free today. See below.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

See you all in 2006!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

We're there!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll be finishing the Rose Cottage trilogy this year.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Not just yet, though. I am still busy with another piece of work.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And now I'm recovering.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

There'll be more fiction due soon.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

In this series and others.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Watch this space, dear reader.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are available at the minimum price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And they always will be.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

That's a promise, truly.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And you can read them all for free if you have Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Many people have already done this.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

In fact, thousands of readers have enjoyed this story. Find out why.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to do that very thing.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

See why people who have read it love this tale.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are more than a few of them.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Oops, I just gave away my real identity (above).


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I hope you all had a very good Xmas.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And a wonderful 2017 to all of you.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I genuinely mean that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

View my full list of titles on my signature.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my Kindle eBooks are on KU, including a full-length novel.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

More fiction due soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All my eBooks are at minimum price, AND on KU. I can't really do better than that, now can I?


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All but one of my eBooks, actually. Why? In my collection TOUCHED BY MAGIC, some of the stories have appeared in other eBooks.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All the rest are on KU and at minimum price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

This book is still on KU, but it is also FREE this weekend.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

No longer free but -- like the rest of my work on Kindle -- minimum price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Many readers have enjoyed these stories. Here's your chance to find out why.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And this one continues to be especially popular with readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case. Find out why.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

It remains my most popular story.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

It's certainly one of my personal favorites.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are based on some kind of personal experience. I know that of which I write.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And I'm pleased to be able to tell you that most of my fiction is available via Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That will always be the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Take advantage of these prices. You won't be sorry.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes, it's free for a short while.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

No longer free, but here's another chance to get these highly-praised stories.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Take a look at the reviews.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to check them out.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are still on a Minimum Price Offer ... 99c!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that remains the price today.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my work is available at a special price at the moment, and some of it is on KU too.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And now -- yes -- _The Rose Cottage_ is free for the next couple of days.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A very Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Let's hope it's an improvement on the last year!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

But then, we always hope that. Keep well, readers.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

My Kindle eBooks are at minimum price, and mostly on KU as well. That's because I want you to read them.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that's still the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to look at this well-reviewed eBook.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All my eBooks are at minimum price ... because I want you to read them, of course.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

That's still the case, and always will be.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my fiction on Kindle is now available at the minimum price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Tales of romance with a paranormal twist.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And this e-book is now available at a Special Offer price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are at a special low price, and most of them are available to KU too. Give them a look, why not?


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to check out the reviews for these stories.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm just back from a wonderful beach vacation, refreshed and ready to launch myself into some new fiction next week.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, there are these two stories to keep you busy reading.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to give this charming story a look.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Holidays to everyone at KBoards.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes, this much-loved story is free for a short while.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I hope you have a very good 2019.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Join the thousands of readers who have already enjoyed this story.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Take a look at the reviews and then decide if you want to read it.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

This tale is available to read of Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Highly-praised fiction and at a Special Offer price as well.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And the Special Offer Price is still in place.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case to date, dear readers.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And yes, one of my best-received stories is now Free for a few days on Kindle.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Read the reviews, then take advantage of this Special Offer.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

The Special Offer on this well-liked  story is still in place this October.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Read the reviews for this and its sister story.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Then read them for free on KU, or buy them for a good low price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Get hold of a Free Copy while you have the chance.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All my fiction on Kindle is at minimum price for the first month of this new decade.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are now at Sale Price on Amazon Kindle.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Read some heart-warming fiction for a low low price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance for you to do that.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A heartwarming read with good reviews.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Put a smile on your face with a happy and romantic read.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to get hold of a copy.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And yes, this story can be read for Free , but only for a couple of days.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Some great reading to take you into 2021.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Both Rose Cottage stories can be read on KU.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Supernatural romance set in the English Countryside.


----------

